# gnome-panel errors during build



## agerardi (Feb 1, 2009)

Trying to upgrade to gnome2.24....gnome-panel will not update.

Here are the errors during the build:

Can anyone offer any assistance?

Snip:

/usr/local/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `com_right'
/usr/local/lib/libgssapi.so: undefined reference to `init_error_table'
/usr/local/lib/libgssapi.so: undefined reference to `initialize_error_table_r'
/usr/local/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `free_error_table'
gmake[5]: *** [clock-applet] Error 1
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11/gnome-panel/work/gnome-panel-2.24.3/applets/clock'
gmake[4]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11/gnome-panel/work/gnome-panel-2.24.3/applets/clock'
gmake[3]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11/gnome-panel/work/gnome-panel-2.24.3/applets/clock'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11/gnome-panel/work/gnome-panel-2.24.3/applets'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11/gnome-panel/work/gnome-panel-2.24.3'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gnome-panel.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gnome-panel.
Pegasus#                                                                               

Tks
Al


----------



## ale (Feb 1, 2009)

It seems that mfaridi had a similar problem some days ago.
Can you add as attachment the output of pkg_info?


----------



## agerardi (Feb 1, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> It seems that mfaridi had a similar problem some days ago.
> Can you add as attachment the output of pkg_info?



Here it is.
TKs


----------



## agerardi (Feb 1, 2009)

Here is the requested info.


----------



## ale (Feb 1, 2009)

Can you provide the output of 
	
	



```
pkg_info -R heimdal-1.0.1
pkg_info -R krb5-1.6.3_5
```
I'm just using kerberos libs from the base system and I had no such problem.
I think that libraries from the above ports are causing troubles.


----------



## agerardi (Feb 1, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Can you provide the output of
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not much there.

snip:  $ pkg_info -R heimdal-1.0.1
Information for heimdal-1.0.1:

Required by:
gnome-vfs-2.24.0



$ pkg_info -R krb5-1.6.3_5
Information for krb5-1.6.3_5:


$

tks  Maybe I can deinstall krb5?

Al


----------



## ale (Feb 1, 2009)

I'd try removing krb5, gnome-vfs and heimdal.
Then rebuild gnome-vfs and check if heidaml is pulled in again.


----------



## agerardi (Feb 1, 2009)

Tks....will give it a try.

Al


----------



## agerardi (Feb 1, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> I'd try removing krb5, gnome-vfs and heimdal.
> Then rebuild gnome-vfs and check if heidaml is pulled in again.



Your "the man".  I was able to build the gnome-panel now...with no errors.

Tks

Al
PS  How am I able to thank you so it will show up in your profile?


----------



## ale (Feb 1, 2009)

agerardi said:
			
		

> Your "the man".  I was able to build the gnome-panel now...with no errors.


Well, I'm really happy it solved!



			
				agerardi said:
			
		

> PS  How am I able to thank you so it will show up in your profile?


Just click on the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 button on the bottom-right of the box containing the post with the solution.
BTW, thanks for thanking!


----------

